# Anno 2070 Problem starting the game



## johny5 (May 31, 2008)

Ok 1st of all, just to let everyone know, i have contacted Ubi Support, got 1 reply with a solution that didn't work, i am still waiting on another reply.
So what happens is, i double click Anno 2070, and then i open up the task manager, under processes, to see what's happening.
It loads to about 54mb, stays there, then disappears, obviously crashing.
However, sometimes the activation thingy comes up and when i type the code or use the other option, it keeps on asking, even though it says "Activation Successful"
It also loads the auto patcher and verifies the files.
What i have done is, uninstall everything to do with 2070 and deleted all the files to do with it. Uninstalled AVG, reisntalled Anno 2070 and tried it without any anti-virus, so that's not it. I have also port forwarded and that didn't do anything.
I've followed the Ubi Support solution which was

"Please try the following:
Uninstall the game completely, deleting all the folders including the ones created in Documents, and the ubisoft game launcher.
Uninstall your antivirus, and your internet security software.
>>>>>>Restart the computer.
Download and install from the Microsoft website, Microsoft net framework 4.0 and Visual C++ 2010http://forums-de.ubi.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=133&langid=1
>>>>>>Restart the computer again.
Now install the game, launch it and patch it.
Only after having launched your game successfully, install your antivirus software and your internet security software."

Did everything, twice and no luck, but that was when i got the "Error Pure Virtual Call Error r6025"

After this sometimes, when i start it, windows tells me the obvious, that it's crashed and that an error file has been made.
*Sent the files to Ubi Support*

Here's what one of them say

"<WERReportMetadata>
<OSVersionInformation>
<WindowsNTVersion>6.1</WindowsNTVersion>
<Build>7601 Service Pack 1</Build>
<Product>(0x1): Windows 7 Ultimate</Product>
<Edition>Ultimate</Edition>
<BuildString>7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.11062 2-1506</BuildString>
<Revision>1130</Revision>
<Flavor>Multiprocessor Free</Flavor>
<Architecture>X64</Architecture>
<LCID>1033</LCID>
</OSVersionInformation>
<ProblemSignatures>
<EventType>APPCRASH</EventType>
<Parameter0>Anno5.exe</Parameter0>
<Parameter1>0.0.0.0</Parameter1>
<Parameter2>00000000</Parameter2>
<Parameter3>StackHash_0a9e</Parameter3>
<Parameter4>0.0.0.0</Parameter4>
<Parameter5>00000000</Parameter5>
<Parameter6>c0000005</Parameter6>
<Parameter7>001d116b</Parameter7>
</ProblemSignatures><DynamicSignatures>
<Parameter1>6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1</Parameter1>
<Parameter2>6153</Parameter2>
<Parameter22>0a9e</Parameter22>
<Parameter23>0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789</Parameter23>
<Parameter24>0a9e</Parameter24>
<Parameter25>0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789</Parameter25>
</DynamicSignatures>
<SystemInformation>
<MID>F1884EE3-946E-403F-B5B0-9E37115F7C82</MID>
<SystemManufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</SystemManufacturer>
<SystemProductName>hp workstation xw6200</SystemProductName>
<BIOSVersion>786B7 v1.06</BIOSVersion>
</SystemInformation>
</WERReportMetadata>"

Any help would be greatly appreciated and i have had this game since around the 8th of this month *January*
Restoring is not a great option because the earliest restore point is 21/01/12 (dd/mm/yy) and the problem has been happening since much earlier.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello,
could you please post your full PC specs?
CPU
RAM
Video Card
Motherboard
Power Supply Unit


----------



## johny5 (May 31, 2008)

CPU: Intel Xeon CPU 2.8GHz (4CPUs) 
(Hyperthreading enabled on both single core CPUs)
Ram: 4GB
GPU: Nvidia GTX580
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard 08B8h 
(I think, used Belarc Advisor and that's what was there for "Main Circuit Board", i which i figured to be the motherboard)
PSU: OCZ Technology, Model Number: OCZ700SXS2, 700Watt


----------



## johny5 (May 31, 2008)

Can anyone help? Please!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to uninstall the game but this time use Revo uninstaller from my sig
remove it and also remove all its remains from the registry and from your HDD when prompted, restart your PC and install the game again (do not launch)

you can try to download a fresh copy of Ubisoft game launcher
maybe it's not relevant but no harm to try it
remember to remove the current Ubisoft Launcher before downloading this (if available to remove)
http://static3.cdn.ubi.com/orbit/launcher_installer/UbisoftGameLauncherInstaller.exe


----------



## johny5 (May 31, 2008)

Ok i have installed and not launched, like you said, no what?
And thanks for the response 
More than what i've been getting from Ubi Support.


----------

